# Help Housetraining



## Connabelle (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I have a question? Oscar is 15 weeks and doing very well potty training. He weighs just about 4 lbs. As long as we take him out every hour, while not in crate, he will not usually have an accident. He has even started scratching at the back door when he needs to go out. (Of course, I think he is brilliant for doing this...HaHa) My question is about nighttime outings.

Our evening routine is as follows....We go to bed around 10PM and I let him fall asleep with me. At midnight, I wake up, take him out (usually just PP) and put him in his crate for the remainder of the night. He wines again around 3AM and I take him out (usualy PP & Poop) and put him back in his crate. Lastly, He wines around 5:30AM and I take him out(usually just PP) and then we get up and I feed and play with him. I let him get up this early b/c I work and need to leave by 7:30AM so I like to give him a couple hours out of the crate before I go to work. 

Onto my question, is this a normal number of times through the night or should I try to stretch him or wait until he is older?

I know he can control it for about 4-5 hours b/c he does while I am at work. Should I make him do it at night? 

Lastly, when will he stop wining about going into his crate? It makes me feel soooooo guilty. He does not wine too long but everytime he goes in, he cries. 

Thanks for you help,
Carla


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think by 15 weeks he should be sleeping thru the night.
Be sure to pick up his food and water by 7pm at the latest. (I feed dinner around 5 and pick up the water around 6:30 here).
We go to bed around 11, and my little guy can sleep thru until about 7 am.
Yes we had a few rough nights in the beginning....but I am a firm believer that once he is in his crate, he doesn't come out unless it's absolutely necessary. If he would whine, I would "shhhhhh" him. If he got worked up into barking, then I knew he had to go potty.
He is 4 1/2 months now and has been sleeping thru for quite a while.
Sounds like your little guy might be getting up out of habit instead of necessity!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got Kodi and Shelby both at 12 wks and they both slept thru the night. We go to bed at about 10pm, and get up about 7am. Shelby will usually want to stay a little longer, but I have to go to work. If they were to get up during the night, then I would know something was wrong.


----------



## Connabelle (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice!!! I will put it into effect tonight!!!! I just was uncertain about bladder size and if he could hold it long enough. Also, he has been doing so well potty training, I did not want to mess things up.
Thanks Again


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Carla, 
When we got Cooper he was 12 weeks. We started with him sleeping in his crate on a chair, next to the bed so he could see us. He often would start whining around 3 AM and my husband would get up and take him out (I sleep like a rock). Now that he is just over a year old, he normally goes all night without needing to go out, but now, often our Bichon, Lily needs to go. He quit sleeping in his crate at around 5 months.
I'm glad you're having such good luck with the housetraining. We're still working on Cooper. When he was very young, it was not at all unusual for him to pee every 10 or 15 minutes when he was really active and playing. I'm sure we'll have friends that will always refer to him as "peanut"!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly, I am glad that you posted about him peeing every 1-=15 minutes, It seems like Logan could empty his bladder outside, 2 times - and then come in and 10-15 minutes later, pee on the floor. My girls nEVER peed as much as he does!! He too is getting better during the day, He is 15 weeks old today. I just cant wait till this part is over!!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Carla, Our new guy Cash is 12 weeks and is mostly sleeping through the night. He whines when I put him in the crate-- but not for long. He whines if I get up to go do my "biz" in the middle of the night (funny that we expect them to hold it longer than we can) 

We feed him at 6pm and leave water down til about 7:30 and make sure he goes before we go to bed between 10:30 and 11:00. Today he slept til 7:20am

I was always told don't give in to a whine--- like Moptop said if it escalates to a full bark pay attention. 

Also, we find playing hard right before bed works like a charm, lot's of throwing of balls. If he looks thirsty we give him an ice cube or two. 

Jasper was pretty much the same way- although he loved his crate from day one. And he is really slow to get up out of it. 

But Both Jas and Cash were bigger than Oscar Cash is almost 7 lbs at 13 weeks and Jas was about 8 at 15 weeks. So it could be a size thing. But try not giving into the whinning see if it works. Good Luck!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a quick note to you about whining in the crate at night- When we got Parker, he was 3 months old. We put the crate in our room, right near my side of the bed- and on a little table s that he could see me when he went to sleep. This gave him the assurance that he was not alone at night- Pack animals never sleep by themselves. We have since been able to move the crate to the middle of the room, and he goes in by himself.
Hope this helps.
Lynn U


----------

